# Cork Bark Sterilization



## Tweak (May 11, 2012)

Firstly, I did attempt to run a search for this question but no such luck. I know that the common practice to sterilize bark from the woods is to bake it, but is this necessary for the cork bark rounds exo terra sells?


----------



## poisoned (May 11, 2012)

No, you don't have to. I bake ones from outside just to kill any bugs that might live inside. IMO mold is more likely to grow on sterilized material.


----------



## Sedition (May 11, 2012)

Considering the persistence of life, achieving a state of absolute sterility is impossible (and unecessary in this case). Nevertheless, it's a good idea to attempt the reduction of 'unwanteds' in your enclosures. (Porous organics may be exposed to a host of invasive things during shipment and storage, regardless of the best efforts of any given supply source.)


----------



## philge (May 11, 2012)

You probably wont need to sterilize cork bark bought from a pet store or online. If you want to be safe about it, just toss it in the microwave for a few minutes. That's usually what I do. It's faster and easier than baking it, and I hate turning the oven on when it's warm out.


----------



## hamhock 74 (May 11, 2012)

I just give it a wash to get all the dust and dirt off, let it dry then cut as needed.


----------

